# The Good Wife



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Watched two episodes of _The Good Wife_ last night. Wow! Good show. Good cast, good scripts, really enjoyed it. Can't think of one bad thing to say about it. Glad to see Julianna Margulies finally got her eyebrows under control. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent drama! A _Leno_ killer.

I have it down for the season --kudos CBS!

BTW, JM is hot, eyebrows or not!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Excellent drama! A _Leno_ killer.
> 
> I have it down for the season --kudos CBS!
> 
> BTW, JM is hot, eyebrows or not!


First time I saw her (or noticed her) was in a *Homicide* episode. And the first thing I noticed about her were the caterpillar eyebrows. I'm surprised it took so long to get them thinned out.

I think, for the most part, the eyes are the first thing people notice about people and the eyebrows are pretty close to the eyes.

But you're right, she is and has been a hottie.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CBS has ordered a full-season of this show because of high ratings according to this story today.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"CBS scheduled 'The Good Wife', a show with built-in female appeal, following "NCIS" and the new spinoff, "NCIS: Los Angeles." Very smart. Male viewers who stick around for this new drama might find themselves hooked."_


She had me at "Hello". :sure:


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

You guys have piqued my interest. Will give it a look see..........


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> You guys have piqued my interest. Will give it a look see..........


Do that. It's a really good show.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hate to be negative, but after having watched three episodes so far, I think the show is just "OK". She's always good, but I don't find either the plots or the other characters very interesting. I actually think _Shark_ was better-written, and that show didn't last.

I find it especially frustrating that _Canterbury's Law_ starring the same Juliana Margulies was manhandled the way it was by Fox last year. They couldn't seem to find the right time slot for it and killed after 8 episodes, IIRC. I thought that show's cast and writers were top-notch. I'd take it over _Good Wife_ any day of the week. Just my .02.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> I find it especially frustrating that _Canterbury's Law_ starring the same Juliana Margulies was manhandled the way it was by Fox last year. They couldn't seem to find the right time slot for it and killed after 8 episodes, IIRC. I thought that show's cast and writers were top-notch. I'd take it over _Good Wife_ any day of the week. Just my .02.


we agree with you on that. But we like this show OK. Apparently so do others, as its retaining 87% of the "NCIS:LA" viewers the past two weeks whereas "The Forgotten" can only retain 60% of "Dancing with the Stars" and "Leno" only retained 54% of "Biggest Loser." Since there is only 57% of the audience left at 10 pm CBS should be very happy with "The Good Wife" which also leads in the demo.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

This has quickly become one of our family favorites. Interesting cast and good story lines.

John


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anyone else think the writing for this show has gone downhill since the split occurred? What IMHO was once a pretty good hour of drama has become a show featuring silly acts of revenge by both sides.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Excellent drama! A _Leno_ killer.
> 
> I have it down for the season --kudos CBS!
> 
> BTW, JM is hot, eyebrows or not!


Ah, the ten pm Leno. Almost forgotten about that placement.

Only NBC can kill Leno!

As to writing, I stopped watching eons ago, so cannot comment.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

gpg said:


> Does anyone else think the writing for this show has gone downhill since the split occurred? What IMHO was once a pretty good hour of drama has become a show featuring silly acts of revenge by both sides.


My wife, who has consistently insisted on watching this show first when it appears in the list of recordings, is now quite unhappy with the direction the show has taken. Hopefully there will be some redeeming future episode that will turn a corner.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

GW has gone from lofty ideals to petty, but mean-spirited discord. I'll still watch if only 'cuz Archie Panjabi is so effing hot!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

That is surprising (that folks see a downward trend). The critics and reviewers say the opposite; that it has reached heights this season never seen before dramatically. It is also the darling of the casting community. They have so many great guest stars because everyone wants to be on the show or associated with the show, not something normally found on a show with so-so ratings. I guess when you break pattern and go a different direction it will impress some, and make others unhappy.

Also a bit surprising is the level of quality from a writing team that is sort of a rookie team in that I don't think they fronted a major show before. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop--the inevitable CBS pilot from them that dilutes the quality of this show by stretching their talents too far (Ahem! _Chris Carter _Ahem!). But happily, that has not yet happened. About the worst you could say is that they have no clue when trying to write for the younger actors on the show (Alicia's kids) and the world they live in.

I really can't comment on this season because I am about 11 eps behind. But I am willing to aver that not only do I consider this the best drama on television by far, I consider it the best drama on television, ever.

JM is sort of up there in the top shelf category herself, I really can't even think of a more-attractive woman than her. Her face is unusual (and the rest is pretty perfect) but that seems to work in her favor; she's not cookie-cutter hot, she is unique enough looking to expand the boundaries of what is hot and actually redefine what is hot, and the best ones always are capable of that. Possibly the best legs I've ever seen, also. She also had the ability to turn down a 6-mil deal for returning to _ER_, and still come out on top. _Canterbury Law _fizzled, but due to weak writing and weak character development, two things few of us miss when gone. I still was there for every ep. Why? JM, of course.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> GW has gone from lofty ideals to petty, but mean-spirited discord. I'll still watch if only 'cuz Archie Panjabi is so effing hot!


Yeah, I do like exotic women.

Rich


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think this story line is ridiculous as well. It is a back and forth, top each other's back stabbing that makes them all look amazingly immature.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I think this story line is ridiculous as well. It is a back and forth, top each other's back stabbing that makes them all look amazingly immature.


The more money you make, the higher you go, you see stuff like this in real life. Only in real life it's timeline is longer. They pack a lot of stuff into an hour. Nature of the beast.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, I can't imagine in real life any attorneys being so unscrupulous.... :sure:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is TGW one of those "watch from the very beginning" shows? I've really considered starting from the beginning and seeing what the hype is.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Is TGW one of those "watch from the very beginning" shows? I've really considered starting from the beginning and seeing what the hype is.


We watch it as soon as we get it. It's not a hard show to follow. But, if you've never seen it, I'd surely recommend binge-watching it. I really think you get more out of binge-watching than any other way of watching scripted shows. To give you an example, I never liked Larry Fishbourne (or however he's spelling it these days) in the Vegas version of CSI. Then, last year, I watched the show in its entirety and had to change my mind about his part. Went from poor to very good. There's a lot to be said about binge-watching. I was sorry to see him leave the show. Now we get to see Sam Malone picking away at crime scenes and wondering when Norm is gonna show up. Cliff was on the show a few weeks ago, it's only a matter of time before Norm and Diane show up.

Rich


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Is TGW one of those "watch from the very beginning" shows? I've really considered starting from the beginning and seeing what the hype is.


I didn't start watching until Season 3, and really enjoy it, although I too am not enjoying this season's shenanigans as much as previous seasons.

I've been making my way thru the earlier episodes via Amazon Prime ( or maybe it's Netflix streaming? ) and can see how it became so popular so quickly. I'm now re-viewing Season 3 episodes I had already seen, and am enjoying them as much or more than the first time thru, being more familiar with the characters.

I think you'd definitely enjoy it more starting at the beginning than jumping into the middle of the current season.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Buzz, not hype. It's a good, solid show.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Buzz, not hype. It's a good, solid show.


Well cast, well written, pretty women, what more could you ask?

Rich


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Rich said:


> Well cast, well written, pretty women, what more could you ask?
> 
> Rich


More pretty men?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> More pretty men?


Does Jason O'Mara count? He and Archie Panjabi are the same age. :grin:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I really like Jason O'Mara, but I intensely disliked his character. Reminded me of Kalinda's ex-husband with less "biker gang" mentality. His character just adds into the whole "one-upsmanship" that I hate this season.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> More pretty men?


Huh, rarely give that a thought. Good one!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I really like Jason O'Mara, but I intensely disliked his character. Reminded me of Kalinda's ex-husband with less "biker gang" mentality. His character just adds into the whole "one-upsmanship" that I hate this season.


We just got caught up the other day. It does get better.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Does Jason O'Mara count? He and Archie Panjabi are the same age. :grin:


Oh, he's the guy that played the family man in _Terra Nova_, right? If so, I like him better on _The Good Wife_. But I don't think I'd call him pretty. Handsome seems more appropriate.

Rich


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Rich said:


> We just got caught up the other day. It does get better.
> 
> Rich


That was the latest episode at the time, so there was now way to know if it would get better. And it didn't. This week's games with Kalinda were ridiculous.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Great show and I am loving the ride. Hope that Florrick-Argos finds their footing and can compete on the same level as Lockhart-Gardner. Love the rivalry and hope to learn Damien. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> That was the latest episode at the time, so there was now way to know if it would get better. And it didn't. This week's games with Kalinda were ridiculous.


Somehow, we're two weeks behind again.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I'm surprised to be the one bringing this thread to the surface, as Sunday's episode has created many upset fans. Interesting plot twist. But given character interaction in past episodes it seems there will be a significant change in episode story arcs - it certainly looks like it's going to be about the struggles of three women for awhile.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Well, I'm surprised to be the one bringing this thread to the surface, as Sunday's episode has created many upset fans. Interesting plot twist. But given character interaction in past episodes it seems there will be a significant change in episode story arcs - it certainly looks like it's going to be about the struggles of three women for awhile.


We were totally shocked by what happened. Did not see that coming at all. Great TV!

Rich


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm amazed that the spoiler didn't leak out.

TGW has consistently been one of the best-written series. I'm counting on that to continue as the characters deal with the aftermath of this week's episode.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess he was supposed to be on Letterman also explaining why it was time or something. I have seen the latest Good Wife but have Letterman from monday recorded.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

He has a few projects which is why he wouldn't sign a new contract last spring. From this (spoilers at linked story):



> He recently completed shooting the drama-fantasy movie _Bird People_ - about an American who moves to Paris, turns off his cell phone and starts anew - and _Brother's Keeper_, a comedy with Nick Kroll, Rose Byrne, Bobby Cannavale.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally started from Season 1 last night and I'm enjoying it. Although, I'm a little discouraged with it being somewhat formulaic with a new case each week she seems to always "solve" with a miraculously weird breakthrough.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Watched this show from the beginning and loved it.

That is until it started to run consistently late. You never knew one week to the next what time it would be on due to Sports. That really queered it for me. Why would CBS do this if they love this show so much?

Run it any night with no sports preceding it to screw up the schedule. I have seen many complaints about this, yet CBS ignores it. Shame on them.

No, I do not have a DVR, even then, people with a dvr have to program a "before and after" program to catch it.

Anyone know when the new season starts?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

There is a new Episode Sunday. Not sure beyond that.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

joshjr said:


> There is a new Episode Sunday. Not sure beyond that.


That will be episode 16 of the 22 episodes CBS bought this season. The following week the "Association of Country Music Awards" preempts both "The Good Wife" and "The Mentalist". After that I would suspect they will return with new episodes leading into the May Broadcast Network Upfronts. (The cable channels will begin pitching their shows to advertisers in April.)


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

> That will be episode 16 of the 22 episodes CBS bought this season. The following week the "Association of Country Music Awards" preempts both "The Good Wife" and "The Mentalist". After that I would suspect they will return with new episodes leading into the May Broadcast Network Upfronts. (The cable channels will begin pitching their shows to advertisers in April.)


Just my point!

Broken up as well as late. [ Yup, they have done this in past seasons]

I follow 4 series on FX and never had to double check the schedule. Just put all of them in my auto tune list and never missed one. FX also reruns it later that night.

AMC is the same. As a matter of fact, AMC ran 2 of my favorite series over the weekend last fall, one on Sat. and the other on Sunday. I thought that was a smart move on AMC's part. I've since paid more attention to AMC.

CBS would do well to consider a better time slot.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> CBS would do well to consider a better time slot.


CBS is the consistent ratings leader; I suspect Moonves knows something about time slots.
TGW is counter-programming for Sunday Night Football.
And it's not too difficult to build in a pad for your recordings on Sunday nights. I remember doing that even with a VCR in the last century.
If you're going to string 22 episodes from September to May, across three sweeps months, there's going to be some gaps in continuity.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Just my point!
> 
> Broken up as well as late. [ Yup, they have done this in past seasons]
> 
> ...


AMC and FX have been putting out the best shows on TV for awhile, I think. And being able to catch them on extra showings is another plus.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> That will be episode 16 of the 22 episodes CBS bought this season. The following week the "Association of Country Music Awards" preempts both "The Good Wife" and "The Mentalist". After that I would suspect they will return with new episodes leading into the May Broadcast Network Upfronts. (The cable channels will begin pitching their shows to advertisers in April.)


That last show would have been a great way to end the season. Quite a cliffhanger.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> Just my point!
> 
> Broken up as well as late. [ Yup, they have done this in past seasons]
> 
> ...


Live sporting events inherently run long, there is no way around that.... DVR's have a very convenient way to add extra time to the end of a recording to compensate for it......I dont think you will ever see the stations move shows away from sporting events so they always run in their timeslot. You almost wouldnt be able to have any series run at all.


----------

